# s.a.v.e seatpost on cannondaly synapse



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Afternoon all. I downloaded the seatpost manual from cannondale website. I bought a new saddle to replace the stock saddle. replacing was fine, however, I noticed the saddle nose is about 5mm up. I read the manual and it shows the schematics of the seat and "looks" like it can be tilted up/down. When I look at the cup I was trying to pry it, but stopped fearing I might break it or pop it out indefinately. Does anyone know how to tilt the saddle +/-? Thanks all.


----------



## runridemtb (Jun 4, 2009)

Turtle Torque said:


> Afternoon all. I downloaded the seatpost manual from cannondale website. I bought a new saddle to replace the stock saddle. replacing was fine, however, I noticed the saddle nose is about 5mm up. I read the manual and it shows the schematics of the seat and "looks" like it can be tilted up/down. When I look at the cup I was trying to pry it, but stopped fearing I might break it or pop it out indefinately. Does anyone know how to tilt the saddle +/-? Thanks all.


I just picked up my new Synapse Carbon 5 Friday and the shop showed me how to adjust. You take a 5 mm allen and insert it into the side of the seatpost and you "pop / push off" the cup on the other side. They have to pop off. The do the opposite. Don't try to pry the cup with a screw drive, push it off from the other side. You take them off and adjust the seat by changing the tilt of the cups are you put them back on.

Before you put it back on you put just a hair amount of grease on them. The bolt and saddle clamp is what will push the cups back on.

According to the shop the design is great he said it makes them almost impossible to slip on move. To me it seams like a pain compared to a Thomson that I have never had slip on me but I've only gotten 40 miles on it so time will tell.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

runridemtb said:


> I just picked up my new Synapse Carbon 5 Friday and the shop showed me how to adjust. You take a 5 mm allen and insert it into the side of the seatpost and you "pop / push off" the cup on the other side. They have to pop off. The do the opposite. Don't try to pry the cup with a screw drive, push it off from the other side. You take them off and adjust the seat by changing the tilt of the cups are you put them back on.
> 
> Before you put it back on you put just a hair amount of grease on them. The bolt and saddle clamp is what will push the cups back on.
> 
> According to the shop the design is great he said it makes them almost impossible to slip on move. To me it seams like a pain compared to a Thomson that I have never had slip on me but I've only gotten 40 miles on it so time will tell.


Thanks RunRide...It worked,but man that was a lot of effort just to move 5mm. Adjusting tilt wasnt much fun either because once you put the saddle back, the cups tighten again. had to eyeball 1-2mm drop on each side just to get a 5mm drop. what a PITA. Hopefully this saddle will last few years because I dont think I wanna do that all over again. whew! Agreed about Thomson seatpost or any other seat post I used...they are a lot easier to adjust. Thanks again.


----------

